# Changes in law or just nonsense...



## Derelictspaces (Jan 23, 2013)

Yesterday on my way back from a little visit to RAF Blakehill Farm ( bugger all to see btw ) I stopped off and had a look at the derelict coaches on the local heritage railway. 

So this bloke walks over (I'm on public land still at this point btw, Sustrans cycle path) who proceedes to warn me recent changes in the railway bye laws now mean HRA run railways are now protected by the law in the same way main line (Network Rail) property is. 

I used to work on the railway, both main line and preserved lines and was always aware that heritage lines were NOT subject to the railway bye laws in terms of trespass. So has this now changed so that the BTP can intervene one preserved lines?

I can't find any material on the web to go either way. 

Help?...


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 23, 2013)

I think some changes were being considered a while back when certain organisations were looking at running commercial timetables between a & b etc. In the one case of which I do know a few meagre details, there could have been an 'overlap' in the boundaries of Network Rail and the re-opened line - hence perhaps the tidying up of the law being considered. However that particular project never got past the initial discussion stage. I suspect one needs to look up the definition of a 'commercial railway' within the bye-laws and see if it is this particular aspect of the preserved PW that has wandered under the wing of the BTP.


----------



## Derelictspaces (Jan 23, 2013)

Agreed. It could be an as circumstance dictates kind of situation. The local line to me. The Swindon and Cricklade certainly doesn't overlap any BTP covered area but if they now have some sort of timetable running that could dictate their legal status in terms of police response. 

More digging is required, I shall update you as I find things


----------

